# More coat change questions



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

When does coat change end? Does it end when all the puppy hair is gone ( if so I have a long time)? Sandy is right at 15months and is in full coat change. I can't wait for it to end!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou started at 9 months old at 11 months old we shaved her down all the way, and it feels like all adult hair except for the lower parts of her legs, she is 12 months old now, but I dont know how it goes for most poodles or anything 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm jealous. The whole thing is pretty frustrating. Area's that I just brushed out will mat again while I'm brushing a different area. I made the mistake of not brushing her when I had company over the weekend last week. I had knots in her ears, tail, over her shoulders, chest, behind her elbows.

I've made it this far into coat change..hoping I can make it the rest of the time....or else a pony doodle is going to happen pretty soon. lol


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Im sorry you are having a tough time, i think shaving Lou down all the way and starting over helped, she is not matting. I also brush and comb her everyday 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I do wonder if it only stops once all the puppy hair is gone though. Right now I getting alot of hair coming out when I am combing.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Mel said:


> I do wonder if it only stops once all the puppy hair is gone though. Right now I getting alot of hair coming out when I am combing.


I dont know..... But I'm just so glad we got her shaved it's the only thing I knew to do, it's growing nicely, prettier and better texture and doesnt mat if I brush every couple days, but I do brush daily. I hope more PF members respond wirh more info for u


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Shelton is two years old and he JUST got his adult coat, like enough of it where I actually notice it whereas his brother got it much earlier on. He's actually maturing mentally slower than his brother as well so that could be the reason but who knows. Shelton's body (excluding legs) are mostly adult coat. His legs are getting there but the bottom/underneath belly area is still very soft puppy coat. He's been matting like crazy and the weird hair growth has made his topknot all funky and weird that with a heavy heart I shaved him off entirely. He seems happier though which is the ironic part haha. His fur is growing in nicely now and I'm expecting no more puppy hair


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Sammi is 13 months old and still in coat change since 8 months old. It started around the base of her ears, then the topknot and armpits. She just got her summer shave down a few days ago, and I was finding tiny little mats everywhere now. I also get a huge pile of puppy fluff pulling out whenever I comb or brush her. Though I'm sorry to see the fluff go, I just want it to hurry up and get it over with at this point!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh lord, I'm still terrified of coat change. Sometimes I wonder if Lucy is in it, but then I hear the horror stories and think she can't be... Her brother who has been clipped down most of his life right from the beginning, definitely has all his adult hair, so I just don't know where Lucy stands.

I see all the people suggesting to shave Sandy, but I sure hope you don't do a complete shave or miami, at least not just yet! . 

I'm thinking I'll keep Lucy in her modern/scandi/European puppy, WHATEVER you want to call it for about 4 more months (or two tidy up scissors), then I want to try a CC for about 4-6 months. After that I'll finish off with some dye or colour of some sort. Then it'll likely be a Miami going to a lamb. She better live a loooooong time since I want to try so many clips on her! Lol 

Best of luck with whatever YOU decide is in store for Sandy! Ponydoodle clips aren't all that bad either! 

Rebecca


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Oh lord, I'm still terrified of coat change. Sometimes I wonder if Lucy is in it, but then I hear the horror stories and think she can't be... Her brother who has been clipped down most of his life right from the beginning, definitely has all his adult hair, so I just don't know where Lucy stands.
> 
> I see all the people suggesting to shave Sandy, but I sure hope you don't do a complete shave or miami, at least not just yet! .
> 
> ...


I hear yah. With my very first standard poodle puppy only 5 weeks away,I am terrified of the coat change. I really want to try longer clips being a groomer but have no idea if I can maintain the coat...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

ItzaClip said:


> I hear yah. With my very first standard poodle puppy only 5 weeks away,I am terrified of the coat change. I really want to try longer clips being a groomer but have no idea if I can maintain the coat...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ya coat change is a big pain in the butt and I used to be someone who thought, "Well how bad can it BE?" But, I have learned along the way that if you brush and comb every day, and bath/condition/blow dry and use a good detangler on any tangles you find on the weekends, it's waaaaaay easier. Almost not a problem, really.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Hibbert started coat change at about 8 months old. By 12 months I had enough and shaved him down to a Miami. At almost 15 months old, he seems to be done except for maybe his sides. They are still pretty soft and silky. I guess for him it has lasted at least 7 months and he isn't done. The head and neck were the worse to deal with followed by his lower legs. Everything else has been fine. I would say it was a god send when I shaved him though. He was completely matting up in less than a day, even with great conditioners and detanglers. :-/ I think I just pulled the short straw with how bad he was though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

How do you know when it's happening? What's different?


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Lene said:


> How do you know when it's happening? What's different?


With Max, he started matting like crazy. I had him long and could go 4-5 days between brushing. When cost change started, he would be matted the day after I brushed him. I kept his coat long until the weather started to warm up and I had him cut short because I could not keep up.

You will notice hair in brushes after grooming. Before coat change, I never got a hair off of Max. Now there is hair in the brushes every time I groom. The puppy hair comes out when you groom or it ends up causing matts.

Finally you will notice a change in the coarseness of the hair as the adult coat comes in.


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I hear you!!! Portia's body changed fairly quickly but her legs and topknot are still baby fine... Her topknot is driving me crazy and is always matting!!! I brush and comb her almost every night and I swear within a few hours, I can feel a big mat somewhere on her head :/ I'm considering just having it clipped very short at her next grooming and see if it grows in coarser *fingers crossed*. Her body has tight little curls that don't give me any problems. I can't wait for the rest of her to catch up! lol


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jazz is right in the middle of coat change and he has long hair. It is really a trial! I decided to gently brush him daily and then at least the matts are small and I don't have to rip out any hair. It's awful...I am ready to slather him with oil. Honestly, I have to do something. I can't shave him down, so I labor on. sigh


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

This may sound stupid but I had no idea poodle hair wasn't supposed to come out when you brush them. every time I brushed Shelton little bits of his hair would come out in the brush. This has been happening since he was young. 

This occurs with Nova as well but I just assumed it was because she has very very course hair
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

pinkteaji said:


> This may sound stupid but I had no idea poodle hair wasn't supposed to come out when you brush them. every time I brushed Shelton little bits of his hair would come out in the brush. This has been happening since he was young.
> 
> This occurs with Nova as well but I just assumed it was because she has very very course hair
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is normal for a small amount of hair to come out in adult dogs. Poodles do shed, but differently than labs and huskies. Typically, the hair that is shed gets trapped in neighboring hairs, which starts a mat. Going through coat change is just greatly exaggerated shedding.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm wondering what it's like after coat change...do dogs never mat, like puppies? Maddy's tail is so coarse and has this weird texture, almost like it's Teflon coated. Mats just slide right out. Is that what it's like on their whole bodies after?


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Indiana said:


> I'm wondering what it's like after coat change...do dogs never mat, like puppies? Maddy's tail is so coarse and has this weird texture, almost like it's Teflon coated. Mats just slide right out. Is that what it's like on their whole bodies after?


Their coats will be more wirey after coat change, but if not properly taken care of will definitely still mat. Adult coats are easier to take care of, that's for sure, but still require brushing unless kept very short. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the breed standard calls for harsh coats...which would mean kind of a wirey texture, but still soft.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know if I already said this but
Lou's adult coat is coming in very very curly and very very soft like plush or velvet, I'm loving it, so huggable!!! I don't know how poodle hair is supposed to be like though, but I think Lou's is perfect  i don't know if you can tell a little bit on the picture 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

When does the coat begin to change over? My 3 month old spoo had his 1st groom today and the groomer commented "really weird but his adult coat is coming in". He is ice white underneath and super curly. I have seen it on his backside - but isn't it too early for the adult coat to be coming in?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm reviving this thread because it seems like my spoo's adult coat is coming in, but he's only 5 months old. He was groomed 2 weeks ago and his hair is very curly and not as soft. Is that just because it's shorter or is it possible that it's adult coat?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

